# Boston or New York?



## Marple (24 Sep 2005)

I swear I`ve checked all the key posts on these two cities but still can`t decide which one to go to for a week end this December. Have been to neither city before.

Would really like to get great toy and clothes bargains for the kids and yet want to have time for great restaurants and sight seeing as it`ll be a break for my and the hubby too.

Fares to Boston are cheaper on aerlingus.com by about 300 E for the two of us. 

But which one is best for that shopping/sightseeing/good food combo?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Sep 2005)

Hi Marple,

Besides the key posts the Search function throws up these previous threads on the two places mentioned:

Shopping in New York

Boston


----------



## Marple (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks, Sue Ellen

Had tried the search engine too but basically want to know from anyone who`s been  to both places which one they`d prefer and specifically which city would be better for a short stay combining sightseeing and shopping.

 Supsect, for example, that if I get stuck in New York`s Woodbury Common that I might never get to sightseeing!

But perhaps the temptation to bargain hunt in Boston is just as great!


----------



## Decani (25 Sep 2005)

After being to Boston (but not to NY) and speaking to people who have been to both it sounds like Boston was the winner.


----------



## Dusty (25 Sep 2005)

I have been to both and would prefer Boston, Its much more relaxed and you can walk everywhere if you stay in the city centre.

If you never been to either you'll have fun which ever you choose.


----------



## Marion (25 Sep 2005)

I have been to both cities a couple of times. NY is unique and is definitely worth a visit.

If you only have a couple of days I would opt for Boston. You have read the key posts, so I won't rehash what's in those.

There is a fantastic outlet in Kittery. Spend some time in Portsmouth on the way to Kittery - it is a beautiful New England town.

Marion


----------



## RainyDay (25 Sep 2005)

I found Boston has much more character & history, though I've only spent a short amount of time in NY.


----------



## Cahir (26 Sep 2005)

I've been to both and I'm going to both again in November.  I prefer New York - there's a much better buzz about the place.  Boston is great for shopping but I find it a little bit too relaxing when it comes to nightlife!


----------



## IrishGunner (26 Sep 2005)

New York if you want the hustle and bustle and the Shopping

Boston if you want the laid back & a bit of Shopping

Might be a bit colder also in Boston and to me its more of a summer resort

Been to both and around December NY is the better option as its very dare I say the word this early  'Christmassy', if there is such a word??

There are plenty of shops in downtown Boston Filenes Basement and Macys but NY is better
There is an outlet we went to in Boston which was very good but the one in NY is just as good

There is more to see in NY.If you are going for the first time then go to NY its like been on a movie set as you recognise all the sites


----------



## doogo (26 Sep 2005)

If you're talking outlets, then i'd personally say that Kittery is cheaper but Woodbury Common has a far greater range of shops with better selection - Kittery is a little drab in comparison but with no sales tax, it does help the pocket

i've spent time in both places - love both places but if push came to shove, i'd choose Boston for its sense of place, for its compact size, for Filene's, Faneuil Hall, Harvard Square and tremont st.

... if you win the lotto in the meantime and choose to go there the first week in December, take a short flight to Nantucket for their Christmas Stroll - like stepping back in time to an island long forgotten - great atmosphere and a truly fabulous place


----------



## Vanilla (26 Sep 2005)

Have been to both, prefer NY. Its an amazing feeling if you've never been there before- immediately on the taxi into the city from the airport you get hit with an odd mixture of familiarity and amazement to actually be in the city you've seen so much on tv and films. Theres loads to do too- and all very centrally- if you just get tickets for the sightseeing buses- you can hop on and off all day long at all the places you'd like to see and the major shops. After NY, Boston was nice, but it didnt have that adrenaline hit! However this was before children, so perhaps that has a bearing.


----------



## maryrose (27 Sep 2005)

Vanilla, where did you stay in NY? Hope to go there in November, first time there for me!


----------



## Vanilla (29 Sep 2005)

Hi maryrose, its quite a few years ago now, but we stayed at the Crowne Plaza which is very central. There was a large group of us travelling to a wedding and I suspect we received a good group discount. We booked via a travel agent, I doubt if there was much booking direct on the internet available at the time!


----------



## doogo (29 Sep 2005)

MaryRose - i'd recommend the Radisson Lexington if you're looking for somewhere that is not going to wreck the bank balance and yet is quite central and has good rooms and a decent hotel lobby and bar - quite often there are good rates to be had either directly on the radisson website or else via hotels.com or one of the other reservation agency websites


... i'd still prefer Boston though ....


----------



## casiopea (29 Sep 2005)

Ive been to both, and love both however for December time its New York for me.  It has a real buzz about it at christmas time. Enjoy


----------



## Digger (30 Sep 2005)

I have been in NY quite a lot this year ,about 5 times stayed in a few different hotels, by far the best is Crowne plaza especially the 41st floor nicerer bedrooms than the 34th floor I found.


----------



## efm (30 Sep 2005)

I'm biased as I used to live in NY but I spent a lot of time in Boston as well - I would definitely say New York - the buzz is second to none

efm


----------



## eimear25 (30 Sep 2005)

I prefer New York - the buzz in the city is great.  I recommend the Comfort Inn Manhattan for a good budget (well budget for NY!) hotel, have stayed there twice and have had no complaints and its right bang in the centre of Midtown.  I am going again on Tuesday week - can't wait!!  It never looses its appeal.


----------



## lz1 (30 Sep 2005)

I lived in both, loved both , its a cliche but NY has the BIG CITY feel and Boston is more relaxed so depends on what type of a holiday you want.I loved them both and cant wait to go back.


----------



## extopia (30 Sep 2005)

NYC, no question about it. More to see, more to do, more fun, better shops, more shops, more street life. And surprisingly safe! (Another former resident, so maybe I'm biased. Boston is nice but much tamer. Kind of a bit like Dublin really, so probably not what you're after).

Bring plenty of $$$, the exchange rate will never be this good again!


----------



## maryrose (5 Oct 2005)

Vanilla, thank you for hotel suggestion, the Crowne plaza is a bit beyond our budget for now , but who knows with SSIA money coming home to roost next year!

Doogo, thank you as well for your reply.

We are booking dates that will co-incide with Thanksgiving (thursday 24th Nov.) and thinking of staying in the Roosevelt hotel, anyone ever heard of it?

Are we mad to travel that week, or should we just (as a friend suggested) chill out and enjoy the parade and experiance thanksgiving NY style.


----------



## franmac (5 Oct 2005)

Am planning to go to New York in January and wonder because of the cold is it a good idea or will the weather restrict our few days mainly sight seeing trip?


----------



## extopia (8 Oct 2005)

NYC can be fairly miserable in January/February, especially if it snows. (The magical snowflakes look great for a while, then the place can become a huge maze of slush piles). And it can be bitterly, bitterly cold. I wouldn't go on a pleasure/sightseeing trip to NYC at that time of year, honestly.

The city is definitely at its best in spring and autumn.


----------



## franmac (9 Oct 2005)

thanks extopia

My friends insisted on going in Jan so I am tagging along and hope to make the most of the trip.


----------



## extopia (10 Oct 2005)

In that case make the most of the many great indoor spaces the city has to offer - the Metropolitan Museum and the Guggenheim, for instance, if you're into art. There's also the shows of course, and tons of great little restaurants and bars!


----------



## foxylady (10 Oct 2005)

extopia said:
			
		

> NYC can be fairly miserable in January/February, especially if it snows. (The magical snowflakes look great for a while, then the place can become a huge maze of slush piles). And it can be bitterly, bitterly cold. I wouldn't go on a pleasure/sightseeing trip to NYC at that time of year, honestly.
> 
> The city is definitely at its best in spring and autumn.


 
I was there in Feb this year and had only snow one of the nights which was lovely  and one cold day other than that the weather was better than here. Was also there last feb and the one before there and was lucky with the weather on all occasions


----------



## extopia (10 Oct 2005)

Well maybe global warming is kicking in! 

I lived in NYC for 8 years and I have to say you were lucky with the weather. Hopefully franmac will be lucky too.


----------



## franmac (10 Oct 2005)

Hope so. Will let you know when I get back. Have never been there so I am looking forward to it, and after all the fuss at Christmas time it will definitely not be a shopping trip.


----------



## Jess (12 Oct 2005)

Haven't had a chance to read through all the replies, but NY gets my vote - no contest.

Having been to both I know why a lot of Irish favour Boston. It's more along the lines of a European city perhaps? But it's not a patch on the BIG APPLE!

You're only going for a w/end? Yikes - it's very little time , but enough to whet your appetite to go back again.


----------



## Marple (21 Oct 2005)

Thanks for all the replies folks-very insightful. After reading all these I reckon we`ll have to visit both cities though on different occasions.

Haven`t booked either yet but will let you know how we get on-looking more like a Spring break at this stage


----------



## franmac (17 Jan 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> NYC can be fairly miserable in January/February, especially if it snows. (The magical snowflakes look great for a while, then the place can become a huge maze of slush piles). And it can be bitterly, bitterly cold. I wouldn't go on a pleasure/sightseeing trip to NYC at that time of year, honestly.
> 
> The city is definitely at its best in spring and autumn.


 
As promised I have been there and back and had a wonderful trip. Our first two days the temperature was 10 degrees and we were roasting in the warm clothes that we were wearing. We went to Ellis and Liberty Islands on one of those days but to get to Battery we used the open top tour bus and sat on the top, there was a slight mist so the photos of the Lady in the Bay have a haze on them.

THe next day the weather got colder and we had snow that night but the sun came out next day and the roads were dry with snow lying under unmoved cars but the windchill was COLD but we had lots of indoor places to go to ,we did Radio City and museums.

The city was everthing and more than I anticipated and I would definitely go again.


----------

